# Slow shifts on 2011 Chevrolet Cruze!



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a cruze with 2.0TD 2011 150hp engine and automatic transmission. I had noticed that he is shifting in automatic not as before. It goes upto 2000 rpm and races alot and shift to next gear!
In manual mode, i can't feel it like in auto! But, also in manual.

After I tell it to my dealer, a worker tested my cruze at road by doing kickdown. In that time in auto gear (D) it worked fine

So what do I do now? Is it a problem in my car or my driving mistake?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check fluid level/change the fluid if it hasn't been. See if it improves.

Lots of these cars have leaking trans cooler lines, and improper fluid level or dirty or burnt fluid can cause all sorts of weird behavior.


----------

